# My home shop



## Andy Pullen (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi All,
I've been a machinist for 35 years working in various types of shops. Over the last 26 years I've been collecting machinery and tools. 
The first photo is my Clausing Model Number 4901 lathe. 10" x 24". It came out of the Baltimore city school system. Still has a property tag on it. It was missing a shear pin in the lead screw. 
The second photo is my Sheldon 12" shaper. It came out of the State prison in Hagerstown, MD. It was missing a small Woodruff key. 
Photo 3 is my Reed Prentice engine lathe. It was built in 1951. It's rock solid from when American made machinery was made right. It came from HGR Surplus in Cleveland Ohio.
Photo 4 is of me tramming in the head of my Sharp (Bridgeport clone) milling machine. It has a ProtoTrak AGE-2 CNC control on it. 
Photo 5 is the little Sanford MG-612 that I just purchased. It isn't operational yet, but it's getting closer.
I'm jammed into half of a 2 car garage. My wife insists on parking her car in there, but there just isn't room anymore. I build live steam locomotives for a hobby and I've made parts for people all over the country. 
To say that I have cutting oil in my blood is an understatement.


----------



## RandyM (Jun 12, 2018)

WOW Andy! Thank you very much for inviting us into your fine shop. It sure looks like paradise to me.

AND, welcome to HM.


----------



## hman (Jun 12, 2018)

Mein Gott in Himmel!!!  I was set up in half of a 2-car garage, and was pressed for space with a mini-mill and 9x20 lathe (OK, plus a table saw, drill press and 18" bandsaw).  As it was, I still had to put most of my equipment on wheels, to make room to actually USE the tools with my wife's car outside.  I can really relate to your saying, "there just isn't room anymore."  I would have said that about two tools ago 

And welcome to an absolutely great group.  Happy to see you here.


----------



## David S (Jun 12, 2018)

Very nice Andy, welcome and enjoy great forum.

David


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jun 12, 2018)

Very nice shop you have Andy.  This is the place for you to be sure.  Great place to show off your work and get ideas.  Maybe when you have time you could show some of your steam locomotives. 

--Chip


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jun 12, 2018)

I greatly look forward to writing back, more extensively, hopefully tonight. We have some of the same machines!


.
Bernie


----------



## markba633csi (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Andy, welcome to the metal manglers club LOL
Mark


----------



## brino (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi Andy,

Welcome to the group!
You have a great line-up of equipment there.

Wow I have the entire 2-car garage for my shop and sometimes can barely turn around. 
I don't know how you do it!

-brino


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice looking shop.  Plenty of room.  My shop used to be a one-car garage built for a Model T.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jun 13, 2018)

Welcome to the site Andy. You have some nice machines there, and with your experience, I'm sure you will be able to add a lot to the steady flow of great info here. Mike


----------



## Andy Pullen (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words everybody.

The wife "made the mistake" of buying me a 25 ton log splitter a couple of years ago when we had 3 of our big red oaks come down. That's sitting in the way of her car. I'd like to build a building or downsize the house (while upsizing the shop space) since our kids are getting older. 

The first 2 photos are of my 1 1/2" = 12" scale Reading RR camelback switcher. It's in the middle of an overhaul. 

The next 4 photos are of the next project. The 6th photo is a prototype photo from the Baldwin Locomotive Works in 1925. I've been nibbling at this for the last couple of years. It's the same scale as the camelback. 

I also do work for other train guys. That's the other reason for the shop. Even though I work as a machinist full time, I find that making parts is very relaxing for me. Some guys are immersed in sports or other things....I'd much rather be in the shop. 

Andy


----------

